# Tajima Neo TEJT-C1501 Trimming Too Long



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

We've just acquired a 2nd hand Tajima Neo TEJT-C1501 embroidery machine and we're still getting used to it!

On of the problems we're experiencing is the length of thread left after trimming is quite long! Does anyone know how this trimmed thread can be shortened?

Cheers

john


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

MACHINE SETTING TRIM LENGTH
This setting sets the length of remaining thread when thread trimming is performed.
1. Switch the screen to “MACHINE SETTING”.
2. Switch items to be displayed. 4 is trim length 
3. Select setting value. 1 is shortest , 17 is longest. Too long is better than too short.
4. Set.
5. Setting is complete

Page 8-6 in manual

http://www.hirschinternational.com/...sources/Tajima Embroidery/TEJT C 2002 07.ashx


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, that was extremely helpful


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

Stitch-Up said:


> Thanks Jeff, that was extremely helpful


Nice little machine, enjoy!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Good luck with your NeoFlex


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks John, might need to borrow some luck down the road. I try to make as much as I can, but keeping up gets tough sometimes.;-)


----------

